# Vinegar



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

Just a quick question.... I usually clean Pippins enclosure out with white vinegar and water about once a week... I didn't realize until today that we're out. Since all the housemates are out and about right now I can't exactly get out to the store to pick up some more until later this evening. 

Pippin's cage needs cleaned today pretty badly, she wheeled last night and flung poo everywhere. I do have some Apple Cider Vinegar, would that be okay to use until I get to the store tomorrow morning?


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I use apple cider vinegar to clean my kitchen counters and my son's toys. It smells a lot better!

I would think as long as apples are safe, apple cider vinegar would be too. Otherwise could you just damp clean things with water and sterilize tomorrow?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

In a pinch, you could use a cleaner like a Clorox wipe or something, as long as you're able to rinse it off really thoroughly.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I use a 1-1 Apple Cider Vinegar mix to clean things all the time!


----------

